

Ask HN: Is it spamming to submit a link to HN more than once? - omilu

Sometimes I&#x27;ll submit an article to HN and within 5 minutes it will be buried under two to three pages of NEW articles.  Is it okay to resubmit the article a few times throughout the day to see if it gets traction?  Or better just let the thing die?
======
ScottWhigham
_Is it okay to resubmit the article a few times throughout the day to see if
it gets traction?_ \

It's not as polarized as your question implies. Yes, it is spamming if you
resubmit "a few times throughout the day". No, it's not spamming if you
resubmit the same article up to maybe three times in a month if the first 1-2
times received only 1-2 votes. It's always a possibility that the content is
just not as interesting to others here as you think it is.

------
dang
Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7768726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7768726),
which contains links to other comments I've posted about this.

Also, we're working on an alternative to /newest that will widen the time
window for new posts and will hopefully solve this problem.

